# How to Build a Mailbox Mod for an MES Smoker (pic heavy)



## smoking4fun

I searched around high and low and couldn't find a tutorial on how to build a mailbox mod - even there there are lots of photos of everyone's mailbox mod (and you have to piece all of them together to figure out how to build one.  Yeah, they're pretty simple, but I thought I'd try and put together a sample build.  Since I got all my parts at Menards, I'll give part numbers to make it easier for those with Menards (and for those without a Menards, you can at least see the parts I used).

Parts needed:
metal mailbox (please don't use a plastic one) - SKU 2156924 ($9.79)
2x 30-gauge duct elbows - SKU 6392916 ($2.51 each) (I actually used an adjustable elbow, but since I also used a flexible pipe, a non-adjustable elbow will probably work better)
2x 3" hose clamp - SKU 6790641 ($1.53 each)
3" x 8' semi-rigid aluminum duct - SKU 6399249 ($8.99)
Aluminum Foil Duct Tape (optional) - SKU 1613250 ($6.99)

Step 1:  Trace outline of duct elbow onto rear end of mailbox (I had to draw outline twice since first effort was way off center).  Drill pilot hole within outline.







Step 2:  Use tin snips and cut out outline - it's better to cut outside the line than inside the line.










Step 3:  Cut slits into end of duct elbow, and bend every other one up so it's 90*.






Step 4: Insert clipped end of elbow into mailbox, and bend tabs inside the mailbox so they are against the back wall of the mailbox.










Step 5 (optional):  Tape elbow to the mailbox.






Step 6:  Attach flexible duct tube to elbow with hose clamp (and aluminum tape).






Step 7:  Attach second elbow to opposite end of flexible duct with hose clamp (and aluminum tape).  This is the end that is inserted into chip opening in MES 30/40.






Finished mailbox mod:


----------



## smokerjim

nice how to


----------



## cmayna

With the length of that elbow, I'd surely like to see how it ends up being fitted.


----------



## mike243

I have never understood the use of galvanized metal when cooking food, it can put off some poisonous fumes but folks will swear its safe up to so and so temps, I aint no rocket scientist but i refuse to take any chance, hope it works well for you


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

mike243 said:


> I have never understood the use of galvanized metal when cooking food, it can put off some poisonous fumes but folks will swear its safe up to so and so temps, I aint no rocket scientist but i refuse to take any chance, hope it works well for you


I agree with you on this one, why take a chance.  I ordered aluminum elbows from amazon for around the same price.


----------



## Steve H

Well, it is cold smoking. And if done properly the temp should not get over 100 degrees.

*Galvanized* fumes are released when the *galvanized* metal reaches a certain *temperature*. This *temperature* varies by the galvanization process used. In long-term, continuous exposure, the recommended maximum *temperature* for hot-dip *galvanized steel* is 392 F (200 C), according to the American Galvanizers Association.


----------



## thirdeye

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I agree with you on this one, why take a chance.  I ordered aluminum elbows from amazon for around the same price.



I'm cautious of galvanized steel around smokers of grills too, but usually when they are used inside (like grate mounting hardware), but wouldn't there be more heat in the mailbox itself than in the ductwork?  And aren't most metal mailboxes galvanized? 

On an off subject, the galvanized coating on things like this is easy (but somewhat messy) to remove using vinegar or muriatic acid.

*EDIT *- After some searching, apparently there are aluminum mailboxes out there, including some heavy duty ones but they are in the $100 range.  The one from Menards above is galvanized steel.


----------



## chopsaw

smoking4fun said:


> I'll give part numbers to make it easier for those with Menards (and for those without a Menards, you can at least see the parts I used).


Good effort . I'm sure someone will benefit from this .


----------



## BuckeyeSteve

thirdeye said:


> I'm cautious of galvanized steel around smokers of grills too, but usually when they are used inside (like grate mounting hardware), but wouldn't there be more heat in the mailbox itself than in the ductwork?  And aren't most metal mailboxes galvanized?
> 
> On an off subject, the galvanized coating on things like this is easy (but somewhat messy) to remove using vinegar or muriatic acid.
> 
> *EDIT *- After some searching, apparently there are aluminum mailboxes out there, including some heavy duty ones but they are in the $100 range.  The one from Menards above is galvanized steel.


If you want steel or aluminum you might consider the popcorn can mod.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...or-use-with-amnps.127770/page-13#post-1868395


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Great detailed post will the amazen pellet tube 12'' inch work in the mailbox mod?


----------



## Steve H

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Great detailed post will the amazen pellet tube 12'' inch work in the mailbox mod?



Yes it will.


----------



## chopsaw

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Great detailed post will the amazen pellet tube 12'' inch work in the mailbox mod?


If you have the tubes , look thru this thread if you haven't already . I have 3 tubes , U-bolts on all of them . Great idea from 

 normanaj
 . The reason I built my mailbox set up was because of to much smoke when using the 12 " inside the smoker . 
The 6 " tube works great in the smoker .


----------



## Steve H

chopsaw said:


> If you have the tubes , look thru this thread if you haven't already . I have 3 tubes , U-bolts on all of them . Great idea from
> 
> normanaj
> . The reason I built my mailbox set up was because of to much smoke when using the 12 " inside the smoker .
> The 6 " tube works great in the smoker .



I have both the 6" and 12" tubes.  Why do you think the 12" puts out more smoke? Or did you mean a longer duration smoke? In the mailbox they both work good. Just wondering.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I've tried so hard to get my cold smoke attachment working but never to my liking even with the router mods so thinking of the mailbox mod.I work in a sheet metal shop so anything is possible.The tube works perfectly in the smoker with dust but yes sometimes a little bit to much with pellets


----------



## chopsaw

Steve H said:


> I have both the 6" and 12" tubes. Why do you think the 12" puts out more smoke? Or did you mean a longer duration smoke? In the mailbox they both work good. Just wondering.


I'm fine with the duration , just to strong when using the 12 inside a mes 30 for me . This is something that is going to be different for different people .  I have to baby sit the six inch when I use it in the mailbox . Wants to go out on me . Inside the smoker , lite once , nice thin smoke . 
12 " in the mail box no trouble ,,, inside the smoker smoke is to heavy .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Interesting I'm wondering if I should try a 6''tube in my mes 30 instead of the 12'' for the amount of smoke before making the mailbox mod I do have the clamps on my tube


----------



## chopsaw

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Interesting I'm wondering if I should try a 6''tube in my mes 30 instead of the 12'' for the amount of smoke before making the mailbox mod I do have the clamps on my tube


Well if you have a 6 " try it out . If you have to buy one , I would get the tray instead .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I don't have the 6" I was thinking the pan so dust, pellets could be used


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I don't have the 6" I was thinking the pan so dust, pellets could be used




It was the AMNPS "Tray" that was designed to fit in the MES30 during Gen #1 times.
The Tube was originally meant for either High Altitudes or bigger Smokers, and Grills with a lot of air leakage.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks I'll pick up a 5x8 pan do you think that will work in my mes 30?


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I was going to run to fleet farm and pick up a 5x8 but looking at my smoker I don't think it will fit in the left side of the element?will it have to go on bottom rack


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I was going to run to fleet farm and pick up a 5x8 but looking at my smoker I don't think it will fit in the left side of the element?will it have to go on bottom rack




I haven't seen yours, but if it has a Gen #1 interior, the 5 X 8 was designed specifically to fit on the 2 support rods, to the left of your chip burner assembly. There will be about 1/4" of play there.
If it's any other MES 30, it should go on the bottom rack, all the way to the right, just above the chip dumper hole, so you can pull the dumper out to give it more air.
Can you post a Pic of your interior?

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Looks like about 5"


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Not sure probably will have to go on the rack thanks for the help it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Hopefully these views help


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Looks like about 5"




OK---Now that I see it, that is a MES 30 Hybrid, with a Gen 2.5 interior.
For that one, you have to put the bottom rack in, and put the AMNPS all the way on the right end of that rack. That's where I put mine. Then I can pull the dumper out for more air flow, and back in for less air flow.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks for the info!! I saw the picture of your tray on your ham post that ham looks delicious and I definitely need to try that


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Thanks for the info!! I saw the picture of your tray on your ham post that ham looks delicious and I definitely need to try that




Oh yeah, Those who have tried it all seem to agree, you can't beat a "Cheap Double Smoked Ham" ala Bearcarver.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Any other tips on the 5x8..I picked one up but can't keep it going has to be the air flow pull it out and it starts right up.I tried no dump tube and no difference..I put one of the tubes in and no problems


----------



## gary s

Nice Step by Step

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Any other tips on the 5x8..I picked one up but can't keep it going has to be the air flow pull it out and it starts right up.I tried no dump tube and no difference..I put one of the tubes in and no problems




So I would put the bottom rack in place, put the AMNPS on that rack, on the far right, above the chip dumper hole. Then pull the Dumper out about 3" to allow air flow to get to the AMNPS. If you get it going too good, you can push that dumper back in.

Fill Your AMNPS up to about 3/8" from the top----about 3 1/2 hours per row---11 hours per full tray.
Hold a propane torch through the hole in the end of the AMNPS for maybe 30 seconds, or until it has a flame. Then when the flame stops, blow on the hot cherry, until the flame comes back.
Let it burn until the flame disappears again. Blow on it until it lights up again.
Do this for about 20 minutes or more. If the flame stays awhile, you can do other stuff until it's time to blow on it again. Do this routine until you get a big deep, red cherry in the bottom of the row.
Then you should be able to put it in place, where I said. Sometimes you may have to remove it and get it going again, in the first hour or so, but once it gets going really good, it should keep going.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Thanks




BTW: My method of lighting it may seem like a PITA, but it really doesn't take that much actual time at the AMNPS, and you can do other things nearby at the same time.
And it is Sooooo worth it when you can end up with up to 11 straight hours of the most perfect smoke you ever saw---Not too Heavy & Not too Light. All that without having to touch it.

Note: If you put a lot more pellets in than you needed, keep an old "t-spoon" handy for separating the burning red & black pellets from the untouched pellets. Then when it's all cooled off, you can save the unburned ones for next Time.

I usually try to hit it close, and just let it burn out.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'll definitely try everything you said as I know when it works it's a great thing and the end result of great food is worth a little extra effort...I greatly appreciate your information


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks Bear seems to be working can't believe the difference in smoke vs the tube


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Thanks Bear seems to be working can't believe the difference in smoke vs the tube




Oh Yeah!!
You got it going Just Right. No need to be heavier than that.
I'd be Happy if mine was exactly like that all the time!!!
Now You're in business!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Hopefully a ham this weekend!


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Hopefully a ham this weekend!




Get a Cheap "Ham Portion". Often under $1 per pound.
Then Check this out.  The only way I'll ever make Ham:
Double Smoked Ham

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Still having a little draft problem with the tray even with the dump tray removed if I pull the tray out it takes right off any suggestions the tubes work great but looking for a little less smoke


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Still having a little draft problem with the tray even with the dump tray removed if I pull the tray out it takes right off any suggestions the tubes work great but looking for a little less smoke




OK---Here's my Opinion on sequence:
#1.  Your Profile doesn't say where you live, so I don't know what your altitude is. If you're at a high altitude, like 2000' or more, you definitely want to use the Tube.
#2.  If not, then you should use the tray. If you're having trouble keeping it lit, then you should do what I already told you, but I'm assuming you're doing that, except I said to pull the dumper out about 3", but I didn't say remove it. You could pull it out 3" & rotate it 180 degrees. Pulling it out all the way isn't as good as 3" & rotate.  Then Keep doing the "Cherry Building" awhile longer, until you have a good sized glowing Red Cherry deep in the bottom of the row.
#3.  When all else fails, build yourself a Mailbox Mod, like is shown many places on this forum.
I never needed one in 9 years, but that in my book is the last resort, if all else fails.
#4.  I encourage people to keep trying to build that Cherry, because It is so nice to be able to just get it lit & put it right in the smoker, and not have to screw around with another piece of equipment, and disconnecting it to cover it & uncover it. But if you gotta do it, and you're not at a high altitude, just go ahead & do it.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'm in Wisconsin I'll keep trying I like a challenge yep 3 inches seems good for awhile I kept lighting it for about 45 minutes this morning great cherry going but keeps going out the other night it worked pretty good for the jerky


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'm in Wisconsin I'll keep trying I like a challenge yep 3 inches seems good for awhile I kept lighting it for about 45 minutes this morning great cherry going but keeps going out the other night it worked pretty good for the jerky




Hmmm---Pellets good & dry??

*Do you know your altitude?*
It says:
The lowest point in Wisconsin, 581 feet above sea level, is at Lake Michigan.
The highest point in the state is Timms Hill in Price County.  Timms Hill rises 1,951 feet above sea level.

The closer you get to that 1951, the more trouble you should have with the Tray "AMNPS".
My Altitude is under 400', and the tray works Great here.

BTW: You are keeping your Top Vent open 100% all the time, right? And you aren't putting any water in your water pan??

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

1,640. Feet... I've micro waved them set them on a heat register, vent open on the smoker...dust burns great in the tube also if that matters..I have your ham recipe going now can't wait to see the end result I'm addicted to this new hobby


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> 1,640. Feet... I've micro waved them set them on a heat register, vent open on the smoker...dust burns great in the tube also if that matters..I have your ham recipe going now can't wait to see the end result I'm addicted to this new hobby




OK---That 1640' is probably your main problem.
I don't use the Tube because I'm only at less than 400', and I get way to much smoke from the tube.  Some guys are able to cut the smoke in the tube by filling it halfway & shaking it down horizontally, and lighting it, but I tried that and it was still too much smoke at my Low Altitude.
You could give that a try.

You'll love that Double Smoked Ham---Tasty & Cheap, if you got the kind I said to get.
If you post it, don't let me miss it.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

No water pan...do you leave the chip tray in and pulled out?I pulled the tray out and dump loader tube about 3 inches in the dumped position and the tray seems to be working now


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> No water pan...do you leave the chip tray in and pulled out?I pulled the tray out and dump loader tube about 3 inches in the dumped position and the tray seems to be working now




I leave the whole built in chip burner alone & in place, but I pull the Dumper out about 3" & rotate it 180°.
I leave the water pan in place, but empty (covered with foil). And top vent full open.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks Bear it might be the tubes for now or make the mailbox mod for the tray greatly appreciate your information!!


----------



## mneeley490

FWIW, here are the images of a MES30 Gen 1, and the bars for the AMNPS to go.














I had trouble at about 200' above sea level allowing enough airflow to keep it going. So I did a mailbox mod, and haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Not enough room there on my hybrid that's where I put my tubes ... I'm wondering if the tray fit there if it would work?? probably build a mailbox or equalivent this week I work in a sheet metal shop


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Not enough room there on my hybrid that's where I put my tubes ... I'm wondering if the tray fit there if it would work?? probably build a mailbox or equalivent this week I work in a sheet metal shop




The AMNPS (Tray) was made to fit on the support rods in the Gen #1 MES30, like 

 mneeley490
 is showing above. In fact Todd called me to get a measurement from my MES 30, and a few others, so he could make sure it would fit in all MES 30 (at that time).
It won't fit there in your Hybrid or in the Gen #2.5, but those 2 weren't made at that time.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Do you think that space gets better draft than the rack above the element??I work at a fan and damper air movement company... I find that ironic


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Do you think that space gets better draft than the rack above the element??I work at a fan and damper air movement company... I find that ironic




On the support rods in the Gen #1 is a good place, but the Gen #1 is different down there than the Gen #2.5 or your Hybrid. As for a fan, some guys have had success with putting a small computer fan somewhere down there, but that's way over my pay grade.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Built the mailbox mod and seems to be working great with the tray I'll sure up the fittings and hose kit but a big thanks to Bear and everyone else for all the information


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Tried both the 6" tube and tray with pellets and the mailbox mod both seem to work about the same and they burned to Ash but am still wondering if to much smoke?? No heat in smoker nice TBS coming out but pretty heavy in the smoker


----------



## chopsaw

Some of what you're seeing could be condensation / moisture as it hits the cooler outside air . 
Hold your hand over the stack  , see if you get moisture collection on your hand .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I will try that and maybe a little temperature tomorrow..out of the vent it actually looks really good but I thought a little heavy in the smoker almost as if the tubes were in the smoker?


----------



## chopsaw

The condensation can look heavy . I see you don't have air intake holes in the door of the mail box . 
That might help . Not sure the size I used , I think 3/4 or 7/8 . 2 on the bottom one up higher might help you clean up the smoke .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

It seems pretty clean just heavy I might also try some dust... I'm thinking about putting a vent possibly in the door of the mailbox that can be controlled.. thanks for your help!!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I will also try a different brand of pellets also....the smoke out the exhaust looks really good .. inside the smoker it just looks a little heavy


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I will also try a different brand of pellets also....the smoke out the exhaust looks really good .. inside the smoker it just looks a little heavy




The tray doesn't usually put out too much smoke, like the Tube does.
I don't go by what comes out the top vent. I look through the glass door, and I want to be able to see the things in the back of the smoker & the back wall through the smoke.
If I can't see through the smoke, it's too heavy.
With my set-up, if it gets too heavy, all I do is push the Dumper back in. With your set-up, I guess you'd have to cut back on some of your air intake through the mailbox.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I couldn't see in the smoker so thick almost like it was inside the smoker.. I'm wondering if the altitude is my problem


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I couldn't see in the smoker so thick almost like it was inside the smoker.. I'm wondering if the altitude is my problem




Not quite understanding what you're saying.
Could you restate.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Like the smoke is just pooling in the smoker... I'll turn it on tonight..no holes in the mailbox..the tray stayed going and burned to Ash


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Like the smoke is just pooling in the smoker... I'll turn it on tonight..no holes in the mailbox..the tray stayed going and burned to Ash




I don't do mailbox, but are you saying the smoke gets thick in the smoker & doesn't leave as fast as it builds up?  If that's what you mean, one of the Mailbox guys will have to help you. Sounds to me like it needs intake holes in the door of the MB. But I'm just guessing---No experience, just here-say.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Yes the same thing if I put the tubes in the smoker... I'm wondering if my location of the smoker is the problem it's between my house and garage but about two feet above the exhaust vent on the smoker is a garage roof over hang wondering if that prevents a draft


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I can drill a few holes in the door as they can be covered or uncovered with magnetic strips


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Yes the same thing if I put the tubes in the smoker... I'm wondering if my location of the smoker is the problem it's between my house and garage but about two feet above the exhaust vent on the smoker is a garage roof over hang wondering if that prevents a draft




No, that shouldn't hurt---Mine is on my front porch, 2' in front of a wall, and under my porch roof.
I'm thinking you need the Tray in the MB, and some holes in the door, like Chopsaw has in his (above in Post # 57).

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I drilled 3 holes in the door heated the smoker up and got the tray going so far so good nice TBS and I can see in the smoker (pellets).. I'll let that go and see how it burns then probably try the tube or tray with dust.. thanks again Bear it's greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I can get the tubes to work with anything pellets,dust the tray even with the mailbox still doesn't want to stay going (pellets) it produces nice smoke but goes out... it's raised up any more information is greatly appreciated...the guys using the tubes and the mailbox mod are you using dust or pellets


----------



## Steve H

I would say not enough holes in the mail box door. I have 3 1/2" holes in mine. I also have a speed controlled muffin fan on mine, though most people don't bother doing the fan thing.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I have 6 1/2" holes that can be covered by a magnetic strip and the tubes work great with anything I put in them but the tray won't stay going


----------



## Steve H

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I have 6 1/2" holes that can be covered by a magnetic strip and the tubes work great with anything I put in them but the tray won't stay going



That is strange. My tray runs with no problems. I haven't used a tube in my mail box. Just in the smoker or my small grill. But, hey. If the tube works ok. Then just go with that.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I will keep trying the tubes can produce a little to much smoke at times but I'll experiment with dust and Bears tip of filling it half full and shaking it horizontal really works well!! thanks for helping a new guy out...I want to get this figured out so I can do a long smoke


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I will keep trying the tubes can produce a little to much smoke at times but I'll experiment with dust and Bears tip of filling it half full and shaking it horizontal really works well!! thanks for helping a new guy out...I want to get this figured out so I can do a long smoke




Seems to me your almost 2,000' of altitude is saying NO to your AMNPS.
I'd keep trying to get the Tube to put out the proper amount of smoke. (Not too heavy)

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I will keep at it ...chips,dust, pellets whatever it takes! thanks!!!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'm wondering about a aquarium pump the hose dropped in the mailbox??


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'm wondering about a aquarium pump the hose dropped in the mailbox??




Maybe under your AMNPS to get it burning, if you're having trouble with it going out.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

Some smoke generators use something very much like a aquarium pump .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

How is your fan mounted do you use it


----------



## Steve H

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> How is your fan mounted do you use it



Yup, use it whenever I'm smoking. Either cold or hot smoking. It is screwed to the mailbox door. And wired to a ceiling fan, motor rated speed control. I can slow it down to where the blades are barely turning. And all the way to it's rated max speed.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Do you think it helps the tray keep going... your burn times ?? I'm really trying to get the tray to work really like the smoke output while it's going especially for cheese and such


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Do you think it helps keep the tray going... I'm really trying to get the tray to work I like the smoke output vs the tubes especially for cheese


----------



## Steve H

Yes, I believe it does. I've never lost the smoke with it. Smoke times? Full tray around 10 hours. And with the mail box mod. It is easier to refill if you need more time.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks Steve greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve H

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Thanks Steve greatly appreciated


Glad to help. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Will do I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Would something like this work or directly into the smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Would something like this work or directly into the smoker




I would think that could work in the duct between the MES & the MB., as long as the speed is adjustable.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks guys for all of your help..I might of gained some ground tonight but it's pretty damp out a little rain.....the tubes are working well with dust and pellets both the 12,6 inch the tray I can keep going with a fan blowing into the mailbox so for now I think I have a handle on it all the help is greatly appreciated..I wish I had some cheese with the great smoke going right now


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I did cheese last night and the tray stopped about half way through a row with pellets and the mailbox mod and fan going any other ideas or is my altitude going to be the problem..I finished with the tube


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I did cheese last night and the tray stopped about half way through a row with pellets and the mailbox mod and fan going any other ideas or is my altitude going to be the problem..I finished with the tube




Can't say for sure, but the AMNPS Stopping & the Tube keeping on going is a symptom of high altitude.
I would try that Fan in the duct between the MES & the Mailbox if at all possible.

Bear


----------



## Steve H

This maybe an altitude problem. And increasing air flow should do the trick. My only concern with the duct fan would be all the smoke and other gunk plugging up the motor on the fan. Which is why I went with the muffin fan pushing air into the mail box.


----------



## smokeymose

I just used 4" flex without elbows 4ft long. I think you get better draft with the larger diameter and shorter length. No noticeable heat gets to the chamber. The mailbox I got at Home Depot isn't galvanized. Painted on the outside but not the inside. Drilled a few holes in the bottom for air and it sits on a 2" high stand. With the unused mounting holes for the flag that's enough to keep it burning.
I can pull my expandable 12" tube out to around 14" and it works fine.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'd be interested in seeing your setup when it's complete, smoking4fun!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I tried the mailbox on the ground on a shelf six holes drilled in door... muffin fan in front of door still can't keep the pan 5x 8 going.. tubes work ... pellets a little bit to much smoke...dust and chips seem pretty good maybe a little light on smoke...new pellets dried doesn't seem to matter


----------



## mneeley490

A low-tech way of increasing the airflow would be to place a 3" connection or elbow over your vent to create more draw. Heck, even a soup can with both ends removed would work.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Already have that


----------



## chopsaw

Kevin , you say the tube works but you think it's to much smoke . Do you base this on a visual or actual taste ? If you're going by looks , fire up the tube , throw a couple pieces of white bread in there and see what kind of color it takes on . Just a thought .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

The taste on my first cheese was like an ashtray...in less than an hour it never mellowed  that was pellets I can't see into the smoker.... with dust it's pretty good actually on the light side the stuff I did last night I'm eating today..how long for the bread test


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

About 3 hrs taste great


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> The taste on my first cheese was like an ashtray...in less than an hour it never mellowed  that was pellets I can't see into the smoker.... with dust it's pretty good actually on the light side the stuff I did last night I'm eating today..how long for the bread test




Is my idea Dumb???
I mentioned twice about trying the fan within the duct, to suck the air through the Mailbox, past the AMNPS. If the fan is adjustable, I don't see why that wouldn't work.
Is there a reason you won't try that?

Bear


----------



## Steve H

Where did you have the muffin fan? I don't see it.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

That's my next thing to try probably tomorrow I'll try anything family obligations today no dumb ideas


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I had the fan in front by the six holes just sitting there in case it didn't work I didn't want to mount it...I tried all the settings high to low


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I appreciate everyone's information this is all new to me especially the cold smoking..I love to cook and have made some great things from the recipes found on this forum and hopefully I can get the cold smoking thing figured out and continue to learn about smoking food so thanks for the tips


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I picked up the 4"duct fan yesterday and the needed hardware I'll try it this evening..I tried the muffin fan in front of the mailbox mod with no luck and inside the mailbox burns about an hour.. It's definitely an air, draft problem I left the tray outside the mailbox it burned the whole row ..


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I picked up the 4"duct fan yesterday and the needed hardware I'll try it this evening..I tried the muffin fan in front of the mailbox mod with no luck and inside the mailbox burns about an hour.. It's definitely an air, draft problem I left the tray outside the mailbox it burned the whole row ..




If it works outside the mailbox, that's why I think it will work if it's in the mailbox, and the fan is in the duct between the mailbox & the MES.
Picture this: You could have your AMNPS sitting right outside of the Mailbox door, with the fan in the Duct. The AMNPS would be working, because it's outside of the mailbox, and the Fan would draw the smoke through the mailbox & through the duct, to the MES, unless of course it is too windy.  So all you are doing is sliding the AMNPS into the Mailbox & closing the door, out of the wind. The fan should still be drawing the air flow around the AMNPS, so it should work.
That's why I said it should be an adjustable speed fan----Turn up to get it going---Turn down once it's going to get a nice smoke flow to the MES.
PS: Make sure your top vent is fully open.

This is all just "Bear Theory"---Has not been tested previous to what You're doing.

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I will be trying it today..I like your theory ...I actually work at a fan company we make anything to do with air movement I would like to use our test lab...we also make hoods,fans for restaurants above the grills so the same concept as your theory... thanks Bear


----------



## cmayna

A problem with using a small fan in the duct or in the mailbox, or at the exhaust vent of the MES is that the blades of the fan will get very gooey  from the smoke.  This adds weight to the blades as well.

Kevin, looking at your reply #53 pics, I would find a way to shorten the flex duct line.  Also consider  locating  the mailbox so it is lower than your MES.

Regarding using a tube, I only half fill mine.  Meaning to fill  the tube half way up.  Turn it horizontally and shake it sideways to level out the pellets.  This ends up with the tube being half filled.   It will then produce far less smoke........if......too much smoke is an issue.

Yes holes in the mailbox door.  I also have holes in the bottom of the mail box.    If using a tube in the mailbox,  consider creating a support stand for the tube to lift it off of the MB floor and help prevent it from rolling around.

Here's a pic of my setup:

Cheers


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks the tubes work pretty good I was wondering about lowering the mailbox.. I'll try any idea


----------



## Cajun Smokes

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> The taste on my first cheese was like an ashtray...in less than an hour it never mellowed  that was pellets I can't see into the smoker.... with dust it's pretty good actually on the light side the stuff I did last night I'm eating today..how long for the bread test


This ashtray smell / taste was a problem when I was cold smoking cheese through a mailbox mod and about 4 feet of duct. I had read somewhere on here that someone thought it was "stail" smoke. After trial and error I just recently began cold smoking cheese without the "ashtray" in the end product. Here is the simple solution I found. With the vent open all the way on the MES I only connect the latch to the door, not pulling the latch to lock and seal the door tight, which leaves 3/8" - 1/2" crack in the door. This not only solved the "ashtray" but it also had much more smoke entering the smoker through out, from top to bottom (before the smoke seemed to sit on the bottom of the smoker and exit through the mailbox holes). This has been a total game changer for me in the last couople weeks. Hope this helps


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I tried the fan in the exhaust with not much luck..I moved the smoker on a cart ..put the mailbox lower and lit the tray till I had it going good..still smoking great 1.5 hours and counting..my cheese has been great the last couple times I used dust and only filled the tubes half full I could actually eat it the same day


----------



## cmayna

Good for you.    You can continually tweak your setup until you find the sweet spot.   Just work on shortening the tube and whatever you feel you need to keep, keep it as level as possible between the mailbox and the smoker.  A little incline to the smoker would be optimum.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

2.5 hours in and still going strong I even had to cover a couple holes on front..I must of not been getting any draft or actually maybe some down draft with were the smoker was located before... guys thanks for all the help it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve H

Glad to hear you got it figured out. It must be a elevation thing. I've seen alot of set ups where the mailbox and smoker was at the same height. Mine is due to convenience instead of design.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks and I appreciate everyone's tips and information now to smoke some of Bear's salmon for the weekend


----------



## Bearcarver

Sounds Like You're in good shape now!!
Get those Salmon going!!
I'll be Watching!

Bear


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Thanks for the help it's greatly appreciated!!!!has anyone used an element in a similar mod on occasion for chunks or bigger pieces I have an endless supply of apple I thought it would be nice the tray or tubes then on occasion chunks??


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Thanks for the help it's greatly appreciated!!!!has anyone used an element in a similar mod on occasion for chunks or bigger pieces I have an endless supply of apple I thought it would be nice the tray or tubes then on occasion chunks??




Yeah, I had all kinds of solid wood that I had made into chips & chunks, but the AMNPS & pellets & dust work so good & taste so good, it's easy to forget about them.
You could run into somebody who uses them & give him a gift to make room for something else, like a stock pile of Pellets & Dust, in an air tight container to keep them Dry:

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> chunks or bigger pieces


I do . I pretty much use the tube in the mailbox for sausage , hams and bacon . Longer low temp smokes .
I have the guts removed from mine , and if I'm smoking at higher temps , I put a chunk or 2 in the tray . Gives great smoke flavor . I see little or no smoke coming out of the smoker , but the chunks are always burned up .


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I tried everything tonight to keep the tray going I wanted to see how long a row would take getting ready to do some salmon..I couldn't keep the tray going with everything I tried I'm going back to the tubes for now with pellets and dust in them I tried them and no problems at all


----------



## Steve H

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I tried everything tonight to keep the tray going I wanted to see how long a row would take getting ready to do some salmon..I couldn't keep the tray going with everything I tried I'm going back to the tubes for now with pellets and dust in them I tried them and no problems at all



That sucks. At least the tube works.


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

I'll figure out something that satisfies me...looks like dust in the tubes will work for cheese and other light smoke stuff ... pellets filled half way seem pretty good for other stuff...I might try a combination of pellets,dust and ground chips as chips and dust work.. I'll keep at it!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> I'll figure out something that satisfies me...looks like dust in the tubes will work for cheese and other light smoke stuff ... pellets filled half way seem pretty good for other stuff...I might try a combination of pellets,dust and ground chips as chips and dust work.. I'll keep at it!!!!




You gotta do what works for you!!
I'm sure that 2000' ASL has a lot to do with your problems.

Bear


----------

